# What is iDisk?



## BIGDOGquake3 (Dec 13, 2002)

What is it? and when I click on it it says "error -36". What does this mean. I have used X for a long time and I never took the time to look into it.


----------



## brianleahy (Dec 13, 2002)

iDisk is remote internet-based storage offered by Apple.  Before you can use it, you have to set up a .mac account.   There is a fee associated with this, however.

You can go to www.mac.com for more information.


----------



## BIGDOGquake3 (Dec 13, 2002)

Tell me this, is it worth it!


----------



## brianleahy (Dec 13, 2002)

I use mine a lot, but then I have several relatives with Macs, and we swap files fairly often.   The .mac membership includes virus protection software as well, which is nice.   Also, you can use Apple's free Backup software to automatically back up important files to your iDisk on a regular schedule.  

A lot of people are annoyed with Apple, because this service used to be part of iTools, which was free.   Now they're charging for it.

In my opinion yes, it's worth it _for me_.  But I urge you to read about the features and decide for yourself.


----------

